# How to get a PPAI?



## trayan89 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello all,

I am starting a new business in US and I tried to sign up with some Apparel drop shippers. But they all require PPAI and Asi#.

Then after speaking with dropshippers, I went to get a PPAI and they asked me to show them invoices of apparel I have purchased.


This is a new business and how can I show them invoices of apparel purchased when dropshippers aren't allowing me to sign up with them?

This is confusing.

Anybody has a solution to this?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

PPAI is not a requirement for most suppliers but membership in an industry organization is. ASI is not the only one, there is Sage, UPIC, etc. But you cannot just call up and join. You have to show that you are a professional and engaged in the business. Here is a way to start. Go to www,jiffyshirts.com They sell a near wholesale price and do not require a resale lic (you should get one in any case) jiffyshirts is the retail arm of a major wholesaler. Once you make a few orders, you will then have the invoice issue resolved.

PPAI is an organization for promotional products but so is ASI and so is Sage, UPIC, neither of who is of great assistance in garment decoration....I belong to 3 of the 4. But if you want join, here is a special deal. last I checked ASI is about $1200 a year, Sage s $495 and PPAI is $495 . But this year PPAI and Sage have joined forces...Join PPAI and you will a $495 credit that can apply to Sage membership at no further cost..an oh yes Sage will host a basic web site free


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I have never met a PPAI or ASI member that would not sell to a non member ( and mostly would not sell to a retail customer, pricing may vary though ) so I don't see your problem. 

look at distributorcentral.com to find what you want.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

35+ years without a PPAI or ASI number and only 1 supplier 4 or 5 years ago that would not sell to me....And just because they ask for the #s on the application does not mean they will not open an account without it....


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

I have yet to figure out the benefit of any of them, the exception _maybe_ being ASI who will give you entrance to their shows and hotel room credit. (Except the next year's dues are ridiculous and they spam the crap out of you.)

They remind me of those "Who's Who of American (insert anything here)" yearbooks. I get a dozen of those offers a year. I'm either more interesting than the Dos Equis guy or those publications send out offers to everyone. (Hint: It's the latter.)

In my regular line of work there are plenty of organizations that I could pay money to to put various letters and titles after my name if I give them a resume and take a little test (more like ASI and the like.)

I actually wouldn't mind joining one of these groups, but I wouldn't pay more than $100 a year to do so. Not a single one of them offers me anything I can't get somewhere else for free. I've worked with many different industry associations throughout my (real job) career; and these promo industry associations are only in it for the money. 

But I beat them all, I became an ordained minister on the internet for FREE!!! TWICE!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## williegwen (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you! This helped me a lot. I'm new at silk screening and was ordering some to practice. If they come out good, then that's a good start.


----------

